# Worrying news about surrogacy in India



## eggtastic (Jul 20, 2010)

http://amaniandbobsurrogacy.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## jabbie1129 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thats so sad for all the innocent and genuine people involved. That lady is very brave for coming forward x


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

There are also a lot of happy IPs from this clinic, id say its like everything there are two sides to every story, also ex employees never have good things to say about their previous boss especially when starting up a competitive business. 

I choose this clinic as i was in touch with ladies who had completed there families here and had no problems, and im in touch with a good few impending ips along with myself who so far are happy enough with how we are treated, of course these clinics are about money ivf clinics everywhere are doing it for the money none of them can guarantee success either, god knows ive been around enough clinics over the last 18 yrs and have nothing to show for it.

I was out there in may and we found it very professional and dr shivani was very open, we were devastated to get a bfn on our first try but our fet was successful and i hope all continues ok, but i definately havent let this blog bother me and I feel sad at how much it has stressed IPs who are already invested in this clinic.

Rosebud


----------



## eggtastic (Jul 20, 2010)

Its reassuring to hear your opinion.  I was certainly worried, as dealing with a company so remote, you do feel very vulnerable.  This is the first negative stuff I had heard about SCI.


----------



## kare72 (Feb 26, 2010)

We had our baby through SCI and Dr Shivani. We can never be thankful enough for all she did for us.

*Modified by ADMIN*


----------



## eggtastic (Jul 20, 2010)

It is natural to worry though if you come across such information... I hope that none of it is true x


----------



## kare72 (Feb 26, 2010)

Of course it is worrying if one hears such things.

By all means ip's should research, research, research but one should step back sometimes and look at the true motives of others at times. Whatever path others choose best wishes!!!!

Best wishes to all

*Modified by ADMIN*


----------



## lpnidn (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi 

My baby was born through this clinic and while I  feel very grateful towards Dr Shivani and SCI. I do believe a lot of what is written in this blog. 

In particular the large number of surrogate hospitalisations. Our surrogate was hospitalised and I don't believe this was genuine as the emails did not seem to ring true. It is one thing to get extra money from IPs (and the hospitalisations are not cheap) but it is also very cruel to be told that your surrogate is in labour at 25 weeks and so on. Other IPs we met in India were told the same. In fact most people we met there had extra hospitalisation charges. While I would definitely prefer the clinic to be over cautious and hospitalise a surrogate if there is any risk at all to her or the baby, I don't think most of the hospitalisations there are genuine. As well as IPs I have met personally there are many blogs out there of SCI clients mentioning surrogate hospitalisations.

Perhaps it is a good thing to put this blog out as hopefully now it is on the radar non-genuine hospitalisations will stop.

Best wishes


----------



## tide75 (Jul 12, 2009)

After 8yrs of TTC we have an amazingly beautiful 3wk old baby boy through SCI our 3rd clinic! we are still in India and have had no major problems. Our surrogate had 2 genuine hospital stays one of 1 week and 1 of 2 days for suspected pre eclampsia and pedal odema of which I was witness to. There were lots of fees here and there for SCI's lawyers for affidavits and birth certs and getting docs apostilled things you'd expect to get free but I'm not suggesting they were hidden, it depends where you're from and what your passport office require.
Tide


----------



## kare72 (Feb 26, 2010)

Glad to hear all going well Tide75 cant wait to hear the news you are home with the little man!!! Safe travels xxx


----------



## kare72 (Feb 26, 2010)

Definitely there should be no non-necessary hospitalizations but I know I would not want to take a chance that someone was wrong and something terrible happened to our baby.  

Our surrogate was pregnant with three babies at the beginning.  We lost two babies early in the process so after six miscarriages myself as well this baby was like gold dust.  

Our surrogate was in hospital for over eight weeks of our 37 week pregnancy.  Of course this added huge financial pressure as well as emotional stress at the time besides all the regular costs of our pregnancy.  

Thankfully, our surrogate was alright and so was our baby.  Best wishes xx


----------

